# Foxpro sounds - raccoon, Fox, Turkey



## Hellbilly1373

Thought I'd share the list of Foxpro sounds I'm gettin put on a new card for my spitfire with you all. It's a combo of sounds for raccoon, fox, and turkey hunting. I wont be ordering it for another week, so if anyone has any experience with which ones work better than others, or one I shouldnt bother with, let me know.

raccoon sounds :
N04 young raccoon distress
N09 raccoon pup distress
N10 raccoon pup cries
266 raccoon pups
N05 aggressive raccoon
N02 raccoon fight
N06 mad boar raccoon

Fox sounds :
B00 raspy woodpecker
B04 worried woodpecker
B07 red bellied woodpecker
294 partridge distress
290 lucky bird
L50 scream-n rabbit
C75 baby red fox distress
C78 juv. red fox
C77 juv. red fox distress
221 red fox rally

Turkey sounds :
B30 turkey gobbles
B65 barred owl
B66 bared owls
283 turkey gobbles
284 gobbles and yelps
285 wild turkey hen


----------



## youngdon

I don't know about raccoons but you have 23 sounds and the spitfire holds 24........lol it ain't easy picking sounds is it ?


----------



## Hortontoter

Picking sounds is tuff. I would suggest the Nutty Nuthatch in your list. This sound drives my neighborhood cats crazy. I figure if the cats like it maybe the predators will too. Also I'd suggest a few more rabbit sounds instead of three different red fox juv distress sounds.


----------



## Hellbilly1373

No, its not Don! I missed the last raccoon call I picked N03 twittering raccoon. I spent alot of time listening to the sample sounds and revised my list a few times. I cant imagine how much time it would take for those guys that can store 50, 100, or more sounds. Personaly I would rather set up a few cards for specific hunting puposes than to have them all on one card and have to scroll through em or have to write down a bunch of numbers. After I get this card, I really wont need another for quite a while. At least, thats what I tell myself. Haha!


----------



## Hellbilly1373

Hortontoter said:


> Picking sounds is tuff. I would suggest the Nutty Nuthatch in your list. This sound drives my neighborhood cats crazy. I figure if the cats like it maybe the predators will too. Also I'd suggest a few more rabbit sounds instead of three different red fox juv distress sounds.


You know, I forgot about the nutty nuthatch, that is one I definately want. I picked the juv fox mainly because each one sounded different from the other and I have a good amount of hand calls to do the rabbit distress sounds with. Thanks for the reminder on the nuthatch though.


----------



## Hortontoter

I never thought about the hand calls. I don't use any hand calls, having the use of only my one arm makes using the remote, adjusting the rifle tripod, and shooting enough to contend with. Why I bought a bolt action rifle versus an autoloader is another story. Actually, I like accuracy, thus the choice of a bolt gun.


----------



## Hellbilly1373

That is a bit of work to keep up with using one arm. Good that you keep on keepin on. I looked at the Foxpro sound library again and now I know how I missed the nutty nuthatch, its not there! Maybe its not available for the spitfire, I dont know.


----------



## youngdon

www.gofoxpro.com
Nutty nuthatch is B86 ...You have to scroll down to see it.


----------



## Hellbilly1373

youngdon said:


> www.gofoxpro.com
> Nutty nuthatch is B86 ...You have to scroll down to see it.


Ok, Ive checked the sound menu more than a few times now and I cant seem to find it. What catagory is it listed in? When I scroll down, none of the codes on the sounds at the bottom of the list start with letters, just three digit codes.


----------



## Hortontoter

It is under Mark II Birds. Scroll the blue bar down to B86.


----------

